# Shockwave and Sometimes Flash player issues



## zasben (Jun 21, 2003)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum but this is a big issue for me. I can't get shockwave games to work. On firefox it says I don't have it, but I do, and yes I uninstalled and reinstalled a million times. On Internet explorer, It loads and I just get a big black screen and it won't load. Flash player does the same thing. Whats the problem? Adobe doesn't even know the issue nor does google when I search, I can't get fix this issue. On Add and remove programs I have these.

Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Shockwave Player 11

I love hoe Adobe says, you already have shockwave/flash! *If you see our logo then the product is already installed*. Yeah, I don't think so. Sorry for the small attitude. Please assist. Thanks.

Using Windows XP


----------



## gaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Zasben, I feel your pain. I have 2 Win XP machines; one will play Shockwave jigsaw puzzles, the other won't. I, too, have downloaded Flash Player & Shockwave Player what seems hundreds of times, uninstalled, reinstalled, rebooted, & tried everything I can think of to get it to play, including howling at the moon. Nothing seems to work. I don't even get any pop-up ads on that machine either. I've searched for & uninstalled every pop-up blocker I can find but there seems to be some other program on the one machine that is preventing Jigsaw Puzzle (or any other game) from loading. It did work at one time but I can't figure out what stopped it. Doesn't matter either if using FF or IE.

I'd be grateful if someone has a fix/solution for both of us. We can't be the only ones, can we???


----------



## ohigirl67 (Aug 5, 2007)

This must be a common problem. I don't know about shockwave but I have problems with flash player too. I can't watch any of the tv shows online, abc or cbs. I was at an apartment website yesterday that required flash and I got the "Download flash". Can't view grocery ads in broadband. However greeting cards sites, not a problem. 

I have installed...uninstalled and installed a zillion times. Nothing! 

I truly hope someone has a fix to this.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

i had a fix for this..u have to download the installers and manually install the flash players....umm i cant remember off hand where i got them...but ill look tonight

i had this exact problem too...but havin the installers downloaded sorted it


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html

this is the activex flash installer


----------



## gaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I uninstalled both SW & FP, d/l'd installers, rebooted, installed activex flash & shockwave. No go. Not with IE or FF. Any other ideas????

gaf


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ok back to the drawing board

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/

i would use the first link here..thats the ones i used...


----------



## gaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Still no go. I'm beginning to think I've got something else causing my problem. None of the ads play when I log onto Shockwave or even Pogo; although, I can play Pogo without any problem. You Tube videos also play. I've searched for & deleted pop-up blockers, there must still be one on the machine. Then, I found out my HOSTS file was dated 2005, so I updated that. Still no jigsaw puzzle.

I sure appreciate your suggestions. If you think of something else, please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## Ladybiker98 (Mar 4, 2006)

I too am having the same problem as you. It wasn't a problem until Shockwave updated to version 11. I play a lot on Slingo.com but after the new shockwave version was downloaded on the automatic update, when I go into the game room and it begins to install shockwave for compatibility components I keep getting an error that states "Couldn't load the DLL libary C:\\WINNT\system32\Kernel32.dll (GetSystemWow64DirectoryA). The specified procedure could not be found." Like you I have uninstalled and installed 100s of times and still get the same error message. I'm thinking that when the Shockwave updated to version 11 it affected the DLL in some way. I could be wrong but if I'm not how in the world do we correct it? I need help too!!!!!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

The "GetSystemWow64DirectoryA" error I was receiving in Windows 2000. As it turned out it's because Shockwave is incompatible with the OS yet Adobe never made that known. It was a pain trying to find a solution but the last version that worked with it was 10.2.0.023 so I uninstalled their latest and went back to that one. It should also work in XP if you're getting the same error, I haven't attempted to install 11.0.0.429 in the OS yet to know if it'll work. FileHippo has older versions you can download here:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_shockwave/


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ladybiker if you want to stop the automatic updates go to the Adobe test site below and when the Shockwave object loads right click the properties and uncheck automatic update service. I also turn off Provide anonymous usage information.

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/


----------



## Ladybiker98 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you dr20. My OS is Windows 2000 and when I contacted Adobe support about the issue I never received a reply back from them. I will delete the version 11 and try the download website for the older version that you listed. Thanks so much for your help and I will let you know if this solves my problem. Again THANKS!!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

You're welcome Ladybiker.

Also when you get the older version installed go to this site instead to turn off automatic updates:

http://www.itma.vt.edu/tech/shockwave.htm

If you attempt to do it at the Adobe site it'll just want to update Shockwave to the latest again before you get the chance to stop it. Adobe needs to get their act together because it's been causing a lot of people headaches with the way they've currently got it setup.


----------



## Ladybiker98 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well dr20, I'm sorry to report that uninstalling the version 11 to an older version of Shockwave didn't solve the problem. I'm still getting the same error message about the DLL. Would you have any more suggestions? This is happeninging in both IE and Mozilla. I get the message that shockwave was installed successfully, but when I go to the adobe tester, the flashplayer test is working but on the shockwave box it just comes up with shockwave in it but no movie playing that I'm assuming should be playing? I would appreciate any other suggestions that you may have about the problem.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

What probably happened was when you went to the Adobe test site it automatically updated itself and you're back to the latest version. To verify if that's the case go to the C:\WINNT\System32 folder and look for a folder called Adobe. That's where the 11.0.0.429 version is stored. Or check the Add\Remove in the Control Panel.

What needs to be done is to turn off automatic updates immediately following the re-installation of the older version. It may be still on your hard drive in C:\WINNT\System32, if it is it will be in a folder called Macromed named Shockwave 10 and filled with about 19 files. Let know me what you have. In the meantime I'll try to zip and upload you a Shockwave object that you can click on offline where you can then turn off automatic updates before it downloads the latest on you again.


----------



## Ladybiker98 (Mar 4, 2006)

dr20,

You were correct, version 11 downloaded again. I did the remove of version 11 in the control panel and checked to see if I still had version 10. Version 10 is in the macromedia file and there are 15 icons in that folder. There is an xtras folder, control.dll, dirapi.dll, DynaPlayer.dll, iml32.dll, install, Plugin.dll, Pluginping.dll, Proj.dll, QuitRemote, SwInit, Swlogo, Swmenu.dll, Swonce.dll, UNWISE.

What is my next step?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Reinstall 10.2.0.023 again, itll overwrite the files already on the Hard Drive and put an entry back in Add\Remove. Then go to the second link I posted, which is here:

http://www.itma.vt.edu/tech/shockwave.htm

If it attempts to download the latest version and you have a firewall installed it may ask you to allow permission for SwHelper to go through, dont let it. Immediately right click properties from inside the object and uncheck Automatic Update Services. You may even want to disconnect your cable as soon as the object loads to make sure nothing can download before you can turn off Automatic Updates. Do that in both Internet Explorer and Firefox, in my system at least I had to so you probably will too.


----------



## ybgood (May 6, 2008)

I am glad I found this thread. I too was having the same dll problems when trying to play shockwave games, I followed all the suggestions, put my system back to the older version and presto!!! I now have my shockwave player back. In the process of trying to solve this issue over the past few days, I have come upon a lot of useful info on malware etc... and my computer seems to be so much better. Thank you Tech support!!!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi ybgood, I'm glad to hear this thread helped you to get Shockwave back up and running again.


----------



## Ladybiker98 (Mar 4, 2006)

dr20,

Thank you so much for all your help with the problem that I was having with Shockwave player. It now works when I use IE but when I go to my slingo game in Mozilla, I'm not having any luck. But that's OK, at least I have one browser that I can use to play. I will tell you that when I went to the link you gave me to uncheck the auto update it would always download the version 11 and I never could get the properties to come up before it downloaded.. So I started all over again and didn't go to that link to see if it worked in slingo, and so far (knock on wood) it hasn't auto updated. So for now, as long as I can play my games I'm not going to try getting it to work in Mozilla. But I promise if I start having trouble again, I will be back as this is the BEST place to find answers and those who are willing to help!!!! Thanks for this website of support!!!!!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Now I recall that I had the same problem with Mozilla and copied over the older plugin into Windows 2000 from XP because uninstalling version 11 didn't remove the newer plugin. 

Go to C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins and look for this file:

NP32DSW.DLL

Right click the properties and check the version, most likely it's still 11.0.0.429. If so download the correct one that I've attached (it's a zip file), delete the newer version along with ShockwavePlugin.class file from the Firefox plugins folder and copy in the two you downloaded. Then try playing the game. From there you can most likely turn off automatic updates as well.


----------



## gaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I'm sure glad that a few have solved their Shockwave problems. Unfortunately, I'm still stuck. I've got v10.2.0.023 installed, auto updates turned off. Attempting to load Jigsaw Puzzle results in a black screen in the center of the window. Also, there's absolutely no advertisements playing, which use to be a good thing. I've unblocked pop-ups, removed the programs blocking pop-ups that I can find, updated my HOSTS file.....

Any ideas???
Thanks!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

What's your operating system? The older version of Shockwave is needed for Windows 2000 since Adobe no longer supports it. It could be your problems are unrelated to that and are entirely due to something else. Are you using Internet Explorer and have you tried an alternative browser like Firefox?


----------



## gaf (Apr 20, 2008)

dr20,

Sorry. Win XP-SP2, Firefox & IE. See my posts in this thread #2, #6, #8, & #22. 

Any ideas???

Thx


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Have you checked the Adobe site forum, there are threads where people are having a similar problem:

http://sdc.shockwave.com/cfusion/we...d=44&catid=185&threadid=1341607&enterthread=y

With Firefox the first thing I'd look for are any conflicts with AdBlock or NoScript extensions. If that's not it I did find this:

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Shockwave

"On some Windows XP systems, Shockwave doesn't work unless you set your Mozilla-based browser to run in "Windows NT 4" or "Windows 2000" compatibility mode."


----------



## gaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks much for your reply. I'll see if some on the Adobe forum have any ideas for me
No AdBlock or NoScript on my machine.

I appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Since it's happening in both browsers it's probably not a Mozilla issue but I thought you could try changing the compatibility mode in Firefox just to see if maybe it would work. Does it do that on all the shockwave sites or only that one? I ran across another forum where others were also having trouble with the Jigsaw Puzzle game and a black screen but it wasn't resolved so I didn't link it.


----------



## gaf (Apr 20, 2008)

How to change Firefox mode??? I can play online at Candystand without problems. No go Slingo, not with IE7Pro (per Adobe forum) or Firefox. What other sites use Shockwave?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Well you're not the only one, I just went to this site and got the same response, nothing but a black screen on all their games:

http://www.shockwave.com/online.jsp

I don't use Shockwave that often, it's mostly the Flash player for me but I will work on it also and see what the problem is.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

The previous site I linked to it may be that you need to sign in first for them to play. Try this link, all of their Shockwave games work no problem for me:

http://www.playlater.com/


----------



## gaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Update: Found a solution to my shockwave.com Black Screen of Nothing. As I suspected, there was an entry in my HOSTS file that needed to be eliminated. Search for "127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net". The person who solved this found this entry in their HOSTS file but it looked like: "127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net # This may interfere with www.sears.com". Mine was slightly different "127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net #[MVPS.Criteria]". Actually, I had about 38 entries that included the words "ad.doubleclick.net".

All I needed to do was put a "#" in front of "127.0.0.1" so it read: "#127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net #[MVPS.Criteria]". Save the file, reopen browser & shockwave.com is now working.

Hope this will help others who are having problems with shockwave.com. Thanks to boxerface for the solution!:up::up:

Gail


----------



## dixiee (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi,

Did you get any response to the Flash & Shockwave 11 problem as I'm having the same problems...black screen, no sound, etc. I am lost & printed out their instructions on ADOBE & they are way too complex for me.

I need help now as I have had no sound on "most" sites since downloading the "on-existing" (on my cpu), Flash...Can get U TUBE, but most sites use Adobe so I must get it running..

Many Thanks


----------



## dixiee (Jul 28, 2007)

Gail,

I'm happy it led me to your reply, hope you can bare with me a few minutes as I'm recovering from a heart attack & my mind is not clear yet. Thus....Question.....

Where is the Host File?


----------



## gaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Yikes! Hope your recovery goes quickly & smoothly.

Find your HOSTS file by doing a search (Start, Search, Files/Folders, etc). Mine is located at C:\\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC. Open it in Notepad & use the "find" feature under Edit to locate "doubleclick". That's how I get to mine; someone else may have a faster or easier way.

For more info on HOSTS file, read http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=956

I'm certainly an amateur, but if you have more questions, I'll try to figure out an answer. Good Luck!

Gail


----------



## gaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Forgot to add this link to the Adobe Macromedia Forum:

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=185&threadid=1336468&CFID=5065551&CFTOKEN=7a8e595a083e0b60-2C7862AF-F609-67C1-5FE580A4AFEBA75A&jsessionid=4830bf7236d78f737e2a3d3256491c65293f

That's where I found the solution.

gail


----------



## dixiee (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi,

The zip file was determined to open in C\\Documents and Setting\Dixie Lee English\Desktop.HOSTS 07-07-08.

It would help if the seretonen level would level out in my brain so I could think.


----------

